# Disabling /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0

## cb951303

Hello all

My laptop's keyboard is broken. It presses random keys thus it won't let me write anything. That's why I need to disable it. 

```
 dmesg | grep KBD 
```

with this I found out that the keyboard is presented by 

```
 /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1 
```

and the KBD port is presented by 

```
/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0
```

I want to disable one of them. any help would be appreciated...

PS: Virtualbox uses i8042 as it's keyboard serial interface. you can mess with it  :Smile: 

thanks very much

----------

## BradN

Add this to your kernel boot parameters:

i8042.nokbd

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## cb951303

thanks very much

that worked, but mouse doesn't work too

I use an external usb mouse but it would be great if touchpad worked too

any ideas?Last edited by cb951303 on Thu May 08, 2008 5:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cb951303

I noticed that mouse works until I touch a key

after that it just stops working

----------

## BradN

What shows up in dmesg before & after you hit a key?

----------

## cb951303

ok. it's been a little tricky. I setup cron jobs to get dmesg since screen keyboard wasn't installed  :Smile: 

unfortunately nothing shows up in dmesg :/ exactly the same dmesg before and after pressing the key

----------

## BradN

Well, here's the various 8042 options for the kernel... you could try experimenting but I can't imagine why hitting a key would make the mouse not work anymore.  Maybe something is really messed up with your keyboard controller?

```
        i8042.direct    [HW] Put keyboard port into non-translated mode

        i8042.dumbkbd   [HW] Pretend that controller can only read data from

                             keyboard and cannot control its state

                             (Don't attempt to blink the leds)

        i8042.noaux     [HW] Don't check for auxiliary (== mouse) port

        i8042.nokbd     [HW] Don't check/create keyboard port

        i8042.nomux     [HW] Don't check presence of an active multiplexing

                             controller

        i8042.nopnp     [HW] Don't use ACPIPnP / PnPBIOS to discover KBD/AUX

                             controllers

        i8042.panicblink=

                        [HW] Frequency with which keyboard LEDs should blink

                             when kernel panics (default is 0.5 sec)

        i8042.reset     [HW] Reset the controller during init and cleanup

        i8042.unlock    [HW] Unlock (ignore) the keylock
```

----------

## cb951303

thanks very much.

I didn't have the chance to try any of this in my actual laptop yet. I tried all of this with virtualbox 1.6. so it may very well be a virtualbox bug  :Wink: 

thanks again   :Smile: 

----------

